# Are Tortoises Sensitive To Loud Noises?



## p-lizzle (Mar 30, 2017)

I'm going to be making a tortoise table in my office for Aioki, but the dilemma I just thought about is my office doubles as my home studio. I'm a musician, and I'm currently recording for a friend's project and composing some stuff right now. I play guitar(acoustic and electric), ukulele, drums, violin and piano mostly, and since I usually use headphones for the guitar and piano, the drums is my main concern.

After 6 years of drumming and 6 months of working in the drum section of a music store, I know my hearing has decreased from this, so I'm concerned about drumming around Aioki. Is it a bad idea to keep the enclosure in the same room I'll be drumming in? (he's a russian tortoise)


----------



## PJay (Mar 30, 2017)

I can't speak for a Russian Tortoise, but my Eastern Box Turtles are definitely sensitive to sound and/or the vibration created by the sound waves. I had them in an enclosure near the television while we were watching a sci-fi action movie and during the loudest parts of the movie the turtles would come out of the substrate where they were buried, and start charging around the enclosure like they were trying to get away.


----------



## leigti (Mar 30, 2017)

I would put the enclosure in a different room.


----------



## eric joranson (Mar 30, 2017)

p-lizzle said:


> I'm going to be making a tortoise table in my office for Aioki, but the dilemma I just thought about is my office doubles as my home studio. I'm a musician, and I'm currently recording for a friend's project and composing some stuff right now. I play guitar(acoustic and electric), ukulele, drums, violin and piano mostly, and since I usually use headphones for the guitar and piano, the drums is my main concern.
> 
> After 6 years of drumming and 6 months of working in the drum section of a music store, I know my hearing has decreased from this, so I'm concerned about drumming around Aioki. Is it a bad idea to keep the enclosure in the same room I'll be drumming in? (he's a russian tortoise)


 another room.....no rock and roll in the wild; and as such they have not adapted to deal with such levels of sound.


----------



## p-lizzle (Mar 30, 2017)

Ahh alright then. I'll keep him up in my bedroom then, there's a whole floor between him and the office then. Only soft ukulele playing goes on in my room


----------

